# Charles Wilson, Toronto – Amber Blob Pint



## muskokajoe (Jun 15, 2019)

I have attached images of a Charles Wilson amber blob pint with porcelain stopper, rubber gasket and a working metal bale. I have had collectors interested in this particular bottle so I thought I would post some pictures for viewing as well as an old advertisement. There are many highly collectable glass bottles and stone ginger beer bottles from this long running company. Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh wow, that's a beauty!  I don't think I've seen an amber Charles Wilson bottle before.


----------



## RCO (Jun 16, 2019)

Wilson's is one of those companies with so many different bottles its hard to remember which ones you've seen before . certaintly interesting , the squirrel bottles seem to be desirable


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 21, 2019)

Muskokajoe that is ONE NICE bottle. Especially the stopper.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Jun 26, 2019)

That is a beautiful bottle never seen a Amber one love it.


----------



## Brewster113 (Jul 3, 2019)

*Nice bottle*

I have seen this bottle before. Is it
 for sale? Just asking.
Brewster





muskokajoe said:


> I have attached images of a Charles Wilson amber blob pint with porcelain stopper, rubber gasket and a working metal bale. I have had collectors interested in this particular bottle so I thought I would post some pictures for viewing as well as an old advertisement. There are many highly collectable glass bottles and stone ginger beer bottles from this long running company. Hope you like the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 189014View attachment 189015View attachment 189016View attachment 189017View attachment 189018View attachment 189019View attachment 189020View attachment 189021View attachment 189022View attachment 189023View attachment 189023View attachment 189024


----------



## muskokajoe (Jul 4, 2019)

Looking to  trade for an amber blob or applied crown quart or pint J.D. Brown Gravenhurst, Ont. bottle.


----------



## Brewster113 (Jul 15, 2019)

What's your interest in bottles, from which cities.
Bruce


----------



## muskokajoe (Jul 19, 2019)

Brewster113 said:


> What's your interest in bottles, from which cities.
> Bruce



Gravenhurst mainly (amber crown top quart), Barrie, Orillia, London, Niagara Falls


----------

